# Which is the best



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is my latest Holly wood project. Which looks the best, here are 4 different ways to make it?

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think #1 for me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I made a mistake, the 4th one is a duplicate. Here is the one that is missing.
Herb


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I will go with the top one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I made a mistake, the 4th one is a duplicate. Here is the one that is missing.
> Herb


this one Herb...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

#1, because the clock face is more symmetrical. However, the feet on the bottom look a little out of proportion - I would maybe look at making the bottom out of two layers, with the bottom one slightly larger than the upper, to give some "flow" to the assembly. Nice work, I'm sure that she'll be happy with it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

#1...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like them all but if I must pick one it would be #1.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to vote for #1 Herb...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

#1.. I'd be tempted to add a barometer, hygrometer, thermometer and just about any other "O"meter i could get my hands on


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> #1.. I'd be tempted to add a barometer, hygrometer, thermometer and just about any other "O"meter i could get my hands on


good plan...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

They all look good , I’m just not big on the base


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ditto on the base.

Either the first or last.

Other meters if they are smaller than the clock.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I like #1 Herb - #2 and #3 look like a side view of a hog - sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> other meters if they are smaller than the clock.


in analog...
Weather Station Instrument Dials-Weather Station Dials | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just a thought; how about an engraving*, with the clock somewhat offset rather than centered?

*https://epiac1216.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/poem-the-clock-of-life/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, The base goes, I didn't like it either.

What do you think of this base?

Will stay with #1 an it seems to be most liked.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kant the top edge...
stick on button clear pads...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Shocking, simply shocking. Doesn't this edge of the plank look a little like Stick, with his face looking up? The man is everywhere!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Number 2 is my choice


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like that base better


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Just to be awkward....
look at picture one. Lose the base altogether. rotate the whole piece 90 degrees clockwise. tilt it back very slightly just off of vertical. put a completely hidden prop at the rear.
Sorted.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Just to be awkward....
> look at picture one. Lose the base altogether. rotate the whole piece 90 degrees clockwise. tilt it back very slightly just off of vertical. put a completely hidden prop at the rear.
> Sorted.


Do you mean like this?

Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

NOW yer talkin'


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love them all but will vote for #1


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

#1 for me also.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> kant the top edge...
> stick on button clear pads...


Move the plaque to the right to center the base, bring it forward so that the front edges line up.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

#1 and #4 are close, either one works for me. Nice work Herb.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the look of the bark on the clock face side, on both the slab and the base, and would consider a dado in the base with the slab set into it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb, I like the newer, one-piece base. With the first base the legs should be centered on the dial.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that all of the suggestions ruin an otherwise beautiful clock. I would leave it horizontal and fit a piece behind the clock, out of sight, a slight tilt backwards would also be nice. This tiny clock didn't look right until I gave it a slight slope backwards.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like #1 with the new base. Also, agree that a weather dial could be added but that would cover up some of the character of the wood slab.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I made a mistake, the 4th one is a duplicate. Here is the one that is missing.
> Herb


This is the same like the # 1:surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> This is the same like the # 1:surprise:


The plaque is the same, but the base is opposite.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you all, great ideas here, so many good variations too. Right now I will incorporate more than one suggestion into the final version.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make wall and mantel optional..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Toss up for me 1 or 4 and Stick's point about the option is a good one.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

All of them are great! Congrats.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> The plaque is the same, but the base is opposite.


Ah ok, I can see that. thanks :wink:

BTW I dont like any. :surprise:





JK. LOL. >
Congrats.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I still like #1 best.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

old coasty said:


> I still like #1 best.


I agree , that is the one I like best too. 

I will pass on the added instruments like a weather station , the wood grain accent is what I am trying to achieve,and there just isn't enough length to add more gauges and have much wood left.

Herb


----------

